# Is it just me or is doorscratch passive-aggressive?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Over the last year and a half that I've done doorsmash on and off, over 700 orders, the one consistent thing that I've noticed when declining an order is that, while it may appear that the reason that you select has no effect, it seems DoorBash is very often passive aggressive and gives you exactly the opposite result.

If I select "I don't want to go to this restaurant", it will give me 4 consecutive pings from that exact place. If I say order too small, it will never give me a bigger order for the next several pings. If I say too far, it'll only give me longer pings.

Lulz


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have felt that way too. I'm leaning towards its just a coincidence.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Has to be a *ginormous* coincidence, if it is. I'd bet I can repeat this behavior almost on demand, any day of the week.

Either it is intentional and they're trying to "condition" the driver into taking everything, or they're _that_ incompetent and coded the algorithm backwards.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I just let the orders timeout.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

That costs a lot more time and more opportunities and just about as much work as declining since you will be paused


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Not if you have dd active, been doing it like that for years.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If it is active, what are you doing while you wait for it to time out? Twiddle your thumbs?

Seriously need a 1-tap decline like rideshare


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It's more than one tap, anyway I been doing dd since 2019 and it's more fun to make cheap customers wait longer, it works for me, you can do whatever works for you.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What does it do for you besides wasting your own time? I can't stand passive aggressive behavior


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD is very passive aggressive with it's completion rate threats and constant time outs for 10 minutes for declining orders (even though you can just hit the resume button) I think they are the worst of all three of the major apps.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

There are many times when I have rejected like 10 in a row, and I'm thinking, oh boy, now they'll shadowban me.
Then, I get a $15 1.5 mile delivery.
And there are nights, where as soon as the business dies down, they start sending me offers for restaurants 10 miles away for dogpoop.
Then I go home.

Like I said, in the end I lean towards coincidence.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Every order is from chick fil a, and I don't go to chick fil a. I turn down every order and go as far away from chick fil a as possible, and every order is still from chick fil a.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I got so annoyed with DD today. I accepted an order from a thai restaurant get to the drop off give the guy the food walk back to my car it won't let me close the order keeps saying I need a signature. So I figure there has to be a way to over ride this, there isn't only option is to run the timer and return the food to the restaurant? I contact support and support says it is a "drive" order (whatever that is) it didn't say drive order when I accepted it , I've seen those before but never accept them because they are usually big orders that pay nothing. The rep says I MUST GO BACK TO THE DOOR AND GET A SIGNATURE. While it's really not a big deal it's still so stupid now I have to go back to this person's door like some crazy person. So I try to call the customer no answer, so I start walking back towards the door and he's walking out and I ask him to sign on my phone. I could've just signed myself but it says in the app you will be deactivated and knowing my luck the customer would say that's not his signature. I've never had anyone have to sign for a delivery order. I accepted another order from the same restaurant and it required a signature also my main issue with this is half these people never answer the door/phone so I just leave their crap outside, so in those scenarios I'd have to waste another 15-20 minutes returning food to the restaurant.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 621642


What song do I need to sing?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I could've just signed myself


I scribble some chicken scratch that no one can read. Never had a problem.
I’m like you. I don’t want to go back and knock on the door to ask them to sign. 
To the OP, I don’t think they’re trying to be passive aggressive. Probably just coincidence. It’s a big computer sending out the request. It has no emotion.


----------

